# France - N10 south of Bordeaux



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


Does anyone know if the n 10 south of Bordeaux has changed to a toll road (peage)


norm




Site admin note - more detail in title


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is an autoroute south of Bordeaux towards Agen (the A63) but the N roads remain toll free surely?

The N10 goes from Paris to Bordeaux(-ish) and runs parallel to the A10.

There was a post on here earlier in the week about N roads becoming toll roads for HGV's but it does not apply to MH.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think its planned to go toll around July this year, see....

http://www.abelard.org/france/motorway-aires18-n10_a63.php#upgrading_n10

Pete


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

They were busy putting toll booths in when we travelled up it in November, but it's unlikely they've finished yet.

Hope not, we'll be travelling down it next week!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello again,


Thanks every body, we came up the n10 last october and there was alot of work going on then. Peejays post withthe attachment is very informative.



norm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You mean the A63.. I drove down there last week and its still non toll although there is still lots of work going on at the new Peage stations.
I read its not due to be toll before 2014 but I suspect it could be before that.
Whats the problem ,you wont really have much choice but to pay the toll unless you want a torturous journey to avoid it ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, there is another route and it is a good road.
If you are coming via Orleans, Periguex and Bergerac, you can use the D933 via Marmande to Mont De Marsan and then the N124 to Bayonne.
After The Marmande area it is pretty straight and fast.
WE use it regularly as it is a pleasure, unlike the N10


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Grath said:


> Actually, there is another route and it is a good road.
> If you are coming via Orleans, Periguex and Bergerac, you can use the D933 via Marmande to Mont De Marsan and then the N124 to Bayonne.
> After The Marmande area it is pretty straight and fast.
> WE use it regularly as it is a pleasure, unlike the N10


And if you do, we are only 40 minutes drive from us if you'd like a stopover and a glass of wine!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrs W,we might just do that, thanks!
I must admit, that we don't usually do the bit between Bergerac and Marmande as we have normally gone along the Lot and the Canal Lateral, then cut across to Marmande, but is is a smashing road from there. Much nicer than the truck infested A10 (old money)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok if you have time to spare but no good if you want to get to Spain asap . Re N10 drive on a Sunday as almost no trucks.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs W any room for another were leaving sunday evening :?: 

joe


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Brian. i know both routes well as I did about 30 trips per year to Spain with a truck. (silly job)lol
It depends on which route a person drives down through France, but if Marmande is not far off route, the remainder from Marmande is fast
Basically, it is a good alternative if a person does not want toll roads. If toll roads are preferred, then A10/N10 all the way! (old money)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As has been said 3 weeks ago L saw the toll booths nearly finished and had to leave it before I got right to the southern end as it became toll.

Tom tom seemed to know (updated map in dec. Incidently it retainened/added speed camera database that had heard they were wiping)

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> As has been said 3 weeks ago L saw the toll booths nearly finished and had to leave it before I got right to the southern end as it became toll.
> 
> Tom tom seemed to know (updated map in dec. Incidently it retainened/added speed camera database that had heard they were wiping)
> 
> Dick


I must admit, that for the southern part, Bayonne to Irun, it is probably better to pay the toll as it can be quite slow.
Just depends how a person feels


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it a speed camera warning or a hazard warning?

joe


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

joedenise said:


> Mrs W any room for another were leaving sunday evening :?:
> 
> joe


No problem Joe. When would you be with us do you think?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

joedenise said:


> Is it a speed camera warning or a hazard warning?
> 
> joe


As far as I know Joe it is the speed camera warning. I was surprised as I'd read a couple of times on the forum recently of people who had updated their TT maps and lost all speed camera warnings for France.

TT apparently abiding new French legislation. Mind you it could because my trusty old TT910 which is older than old shep can't have them deleted. I don't know but they are still there. No idea if there were updated or not though.

Dick


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

MrsW said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs W any room for another were leaving sunday evening :?:
> ...


Probably Wednesday. Have sent you a PM.

Joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dick - when we were over late last year TT kept warning us where the cameras were but it wasn't the speed camera sign they used to use it was "a danger zone" or something similar to that - there was no camera sign.

Joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wine*



MrsW said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there is another route and it is a good road.
> ...


Now there is an offer!

But I can't drink and drive!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We lost the speed camera warnings from our TomTom but now have danger warnings which seem to cover both speed cameras and other things which could be issues, so we still get warnings.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks both, I must admit I've not looked at what the warning is. Just that it bleeps like it used to and then I see a speed camera on the road.

Dicck


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The route Orleans, D933, D124 to Bayonne would be interesting as an alternative to the N10 which we use evry winter to reach Spain - does it use the N21 to get from Limoges to Perigeux?

For those that know - how much of the route is dual carriageway?

Are there any queuing black spots?

Any major tolls involved?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

NormanB said:


> The route Orleans, D933, D124 to Bayonne would be interesting as an alternative to the N10 which we use evry winter to reach Spain - does it use the N21 to get from Limoges to Perigeux?
> 
> For those that know - how much of the route is dual carriageway?
> 
> ...


Not too much dual carriageway on this route, south of Limoges, but it flows very well. No problem at all!
If you get a Michelin Map, I think you will be able to see where the dual carriageways or free autoroutes are.
No tolls at all on my route.


----------

